# Bon vespre



## panjabigator

Se usa este frase en su region?


----------



## Tomby

A la meva regió, la Comunitat Valenciana, sol utilitzar-se "bona vesprada!". També "bon vespre!". Lo més usual és "bona tarda" encara que ho pronunciem [bona tarde] amb "e" final.
Esperem les opinions dels balears i catalans del Principat.


----------



## ampurdan

"Bon vespre!" sí que s'utilitza, però no tant com "Bon dia!", "Bona tarda!" i "Bona nit!".


----------



## Cracker Jack

Bon vespre es como ''Good evening'' en inglés.


----------



## Mei

Hola Sean,

No sento aquesta expresió gaire sovint, és una pena...

Salut jove!

Mei


----------



## Raindog

Hola

Aquí a Mallorca sí que es sent sovint,i sí,és com dir _good evening_ en anglés


----------



## HyphenSpider

Jo, per la zona de Girona, Barcelona..., no l'he sentit MAI.


----------



## mithrellas

HyphenSpider said:


> Jo, per la zona de Girona, Barcelona..., no l'he sentit MAI.


 
No, a Barcelona no es fa servir gaire com a salutació però si en altres moments de la conversa. 
A Tarragona si que se sent de tant en tant el 'bon vespre' (igual per la proximitat amb la Comunitat Valenciana).

Em sembla una paraula super pràctica i sempre la trobo a faltar en castellà que no té cap mot per designar aquesta part del dia tan encertadament ('anochecer' no em sona tan bé com equivalent al 'evening' anglés).


----------



## Cecilio

Hola a tots. 

Jo diria que a València no s'utilitza l'expressió "Bon vespre", ni tampoc la paraula "vespre". Ací diríem "Bona vesprada", pronunciat generalment "Bona vesprà".

Hi ha una curiosa expressió col·loquial que he sentit moltes vegades: "A poqueta nit", és a dir, quan comença la nit. ¿Es diu això a altres indrets del domini lingüístic?

Per altra banda, l'expressió "Bona tarda" pronunciada com a "Bona tarde", s'utilitza a les Terres de l'Ebre, i potser també al nord de la província de Castelló, però segons crec no s'utilitza a la resta de la Comunitat Valenciana. "Bona tarda" és una d'aquestes frases que un valencià utilitzaria per imitar la parla d'algú de Catalunya.


----------



## GoranBcn

A Mallorca sí que s'utilitza l'expressió "Bon vespre" .


----------



## babep

> A Mallorca sí que s'utilitza l'expressió "Bon vespre"


 
I que m'en dieu de "capvespre" i "horabaixa"?, també utilitzats a Mallorca?


----------



## GoranBcn

Sí, es diria de la següent manera:

Avui a s'horabaixa (Mall) = Avui a la tarda (Cat)


----------



## belén

GoranBcn said:


> Sí, es diria de la següent manera:
> 
> Avui a s'horabaixa (Mall) = Avui a la tarda (Cat)



Bé, exactament diriem:

Avui horabaixa

No es sol dir "avui a s'horabaixa", no se per que...

Salut,
Betlem


----------



## Enric Pérez

Us passo un link a la definició de la divisió del dia que fan a la web "ésAdir": esadir.com/convencionsllenguatge/reftemp/dividia/view

Com ja s'ha dit, cal no oblidar les variants pròpies d'àmbits lingüístics específics, com ara "horabaixa".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A mi em fa l'efecte que hi ha un revival del _bon vespre_; si més no, cada vegada se sent més en el Principat: tot un plaer! Si no vaig errada, és la salutació que fa servir el Joan Barril en encetar el seu programa nocturn a Cat Ràdio.

De tota manera, es faci servir o no, és com s'hauria de dir, tenint en compte com dividim el dia en català (és a dir, nosaltres no passem pas de la tarda a la nit, oi???)

Una preciositat, _bon vespre_!


----------

